# Renting a Model 3 for US road trip



## Flurin (Feb 23, 2019)

Hi

I'm a longterm tesla fan. I'll be visiting the US west coast this summer and I want to go on a one month and 3500mile road trip. Since I'm only 21 and can't afford a Tesla over here in Switzerland I was really looking forward to renting one for my road trip to have that longterm EV experience. Turo won't let me rent one since I miss the two-year experience mark by one week when starting the rental. If you know anyone or any platform that would rent me a Model 3 LR from July 18 to August 10 in the San Francisco area I would be the happiest guy on earth. I'm willing to pay a good price since I don't want to drive a gas car.

Greetings from Switzerland.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Maybe drive your first week in some other rental, then once you're age qualified, rent the Tesla.


----------



## Flurin (Feb 23, 2019)

That doesn't work very well since I'll be doing a round trip and would have to get a rental from SF to LA and then rent a Model 3 for the rest and then bring it from SF to LA again and fly back.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

As a young international driver, you may have issues renting anything.

I'd suggest going with a conventional vehicle so that you can enjoy the trip instead of worrying about charging.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Unfortunately the US rental industry really doesn’t like renting to anyone under 25. You might only be able to get a car from an airport, and charged extra fees. Don’t feel bad, you’ll quickly realize how bad drivers are here at any age.

I agree that sadly your best bet is to rent a boring car for most of your trip, and maybe for the final week or destination get a 3 for a few days. Truro is still pretty much the only option and it’s very expensive.


----------

